# How long does compound butter last frozen?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How long does compound butter last frozen?

Same as regular butter? or considerably shorter?

TIA


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

To some extent it depends on what you put in the butter to make it a compound. For instance, truffles won't handle freezing very well.

But your average, run of the mill compund, like maitre d'hotel, lasts pretty much indefinitely. It's a sort of a universal, "good-housekeeping" recommendation to use anything in a home freezer within six months; but I imagine you could go easily go a year without losing much quality in a stable freezer.

BDL.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I personally would not go more than 6 to 8 weeks in the freezer.

The only way I would go longer is if i used a food sealer. Plastic wrap breaths so freezer burn will eventually affect it. IMHO


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks! This is a merlot butter, and I think I put shallots and herbs in it to.

Its been in there about 4 months.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to fold a piece of plastic wrap in half then roll up the butter, in effect quadruple wrapping it, and store it for about 3 months with no problems.
Never stored it longer as I tried not to prep too much too far in advance.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Many of the freezer cook books recommend wrapping in plastic then wrapping in foil - any real benefit to this? It's not porous, so maybe that could help with keepability.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi DC,

Oxygen will still get in.

Basically, why would one need to keep a compound butter longer then a month or two


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi CC....answer to that one....frugality, or forgot it was there  Things hide in freezers. Some of them unrecognisable :lol:


----------



## i <3 vodka (Jun 21, 2008)

Everything lasts longer in a manual defrost freezer with chest type having a more favorable efficiency and temperature holding, but pose accessibility and space usage problems. 

Temperature swing in auto-defrost freezers increase crystal growth. 

I have a 5ft^3 China made cheapo chest freezer from Home Depot and it holds -10F fine.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I agree with CC. Fat absorbs all kinds of flavours and aromas, more than anything else in the freezer. Besides, most of us grab a quick slice of compound better and put it back int he freezer wiht a less than perfect seal, thus accelerating the process even further. Did you taste your Merlot butter? How is it?


----------

